# NEED HELP IN BREEDING PIRANHAS



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

My piranhas are turning very black. What do I do to accomodate their needs to breed.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

well first lets take this thread out of the member classified and move it to the breeding section


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO DO ANYTHING HERE EXCEPT POST ON MEMBERS CLASSIFIEDS.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

what, you've made 104 posts and don't know how to post? You go to the section you want to post in and click new thread.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jpdaballa said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO DO ANYTHING HERE EXCEPT POST ON MEMBERS CLASSIFIEDS.










Topic moved to Breeding


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just click on the section the post should go in then in the top right corner just over the pinned thrends you click "new post" then make your title and post and the add post


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO DO ANYTHING HERE EXCEPT POST ON MEMBERS CLASSIFIEDS.


You MUST be kidding right?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> My piranhas are turning very black. What do I do to accomodate their needs to breed.


How old are they? Temp of the tank? Last water change? Last time fed, and what was it?


----------

